# Many Happy Returns For Day Amrit Pal Singh "Amrit" Ji



## Neutral Singh (Feb 20, 2005)

On behalf of SPN, i would like to wish a very happy birthday !!


----------



## Arvind (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amrit Veer ji 

Best Regards, Arvind.


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh no, I missed it! :shock: 

Happy Belated Birthday, veer Amrit Pal ji!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki fateh.

Just like Amerikaur Ji.....I am guilty of missing it too. Forgive me please.

May Waheguru Ji Bless you with even more than He has already given you. I love your writing.  Many happy returns of the day....Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh Ji.


Jarnail Singh


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 21, 2005)

oops im late too happy  bday thiugh ohyeah:


----------



## BabbarSher (Feb 22, 2005)

Wish you quite a belated but a very happy birthday , nonetheless. ... . 

 :ice: 

Akal Sahai 
BabbarSher


----------



## amrit (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh here too...... ohyeah: 


I am very thankful to all of you.


----------

